
Solved: Why Poor States Are Red and Rich States Are Blue - IGotThroughIt
https://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2015/01/04/solved-why-poor-states-are-red-and-rich-states-are-blue
======
modo_mario
Does the guy just completely miss the very obvious part part where blue states
tend to have higher population density among their voters and tend to be more
urbanised hence referenced things core to his argument like "housing cost" and
"zoning" are obviously impacted. Also how the effect this urbanisation has on
voting behaviour[1]

It's this population spread that probably also contributed (among other things
obviously) to red states more often running a deficit. One could argue
conservatives are hypocrits and need democrat subsidies or one can also look
at the cost of providing infrastructure, services and the like for a more
spread out population that earns less.

It's so obviously a huge factor that it must either be intentional (which
would not be too far fetched given the institution he's part of) or he must be
seriously blind to any internalized biases.

[1] [https://medium.com/@davetroy/is-population-density-the-
key-t...](https://medium.com/@davetroy/is-population-density-the-key-to-
understanding-voting-behavior-191acc302a2b)

------
blackrock
We are now in the modern age of near-instant electronic communications, social
media, Facebook, YouTube, etc. These tools enable the mass education of
citizens across the nation, if they choose to partake in the political
process.

The idea that we even need an electoral college system anymore is now firmly
outdated. And especially since it failed to do its job the last time!

The fate of the nation is now decided by insignificant random counties, by
people who appear to refuse to adjust and help themselves. Get retrained,
move, do something. But no, they won’t do that. And I get it, life gets in the
way.

So the nation needs to move forward and switch to a popular vote. And perhaps
even a UBI model, that would alleviate the pressure of making rent, and
putting food on the table. This may actually help eliminate the divide, and
bring the country together.

~~~
perl4ever
"And especially since it failed to do its job the last time"

It doesn't even make sense to say it failed to do its job. Its original job
was to choose the President without direct input from the voters. Now that we
have statewide elections, failing to elect the person with the most votes
nationally is just _how it works_ , unintended by anyone. It was changed long
ago so it has no purpose or job any more.

------
olliej
Does anyone have a TLDR for people who aren't turning off tracker blockers?

~~~
salawat
[https://outline.com/7ythkX](https://outline.com/7ythkX)

~~~
flarg
[https://smmry.com/https://outline.com/7ythkX#&SM_LENGTH=7](https://smmry.com/https://outline.com/7ythkX#&SM_LENGTH=7)

~~~
Red_Leaves_Flyy
Solved: Why Poor States Are Red And Rich States Are Blue Blue states, like
California, New York and Illinois, whose economies turn on finance, trade and
knowledge, are generally richer than red states.

Red state economies based on energy extraction, agriculture and suburban
sprawl may have lower wages, higher poverty rates and lower levels of
education on average than those of blue states - but their residents also
benefit from much lower costs of living.

The red states aren't in fact poorer than the blue states.

For blue state urbanites who toil in low-paying retail, food preparation and
service jobs, for the journeyman tradespeople who once formed the heart of the
middle class, for teachers, civil servants, students and young families, the
American dream of homeownership - or even an affordable rental apartment - is
increasingly out of reach.

Many are opting to move to cheaper red states instead, further driving their
growth.

Restrictive zoning is very much more common in those blue states than it is in
the red.

Meaning that by artificially pushing up the cost of housing those blue states
are indeed making life worse for the poor.

------
grzm
(2015)

------
DarknessFalls
Did anyone else hear that guitar riff and see the large 70s lettering when
they got to the name 'Joe Stiglitz', ala 'Everyone in the German army has
heard of Hugo Stiglitz.'

